# Blank Snowboards???



## Bkeller (Nov 3, 2009)

Anyone familiar with these guys? They have a cool business concept but I cant find any real reviews on their boards. Anyone have any thoughts? They have gotten some descent press in a couple magazines articles.

Blank Snowboards


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

They look like crappy boards from some factory in China... No real specs listed on them. Probably in the same league as Lamar etc, which you can get for the same price.


----------



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

Thats an awesome concept. I love it. 

Simplicity.

Wow

None of them have reverse camber and no dedicated park boards.

If they made a simple 3 stage rocker thats lightweight and simple with lots of carbon beveled edges and what not then yea that would be awesome. 

They need to do that. Having something simple and cheap would be great for rails and stuff.

Props to that company though - great idea

Zee makes an insanely good point though. They need to add specs, make their stuff in the USA, and weigh them and what not for them to be successful


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Props only if they are made locally... 

Example...
Cap Snowboard Snowboard CN;ZHE products


----------



## Bkeller (Nov 3, 2009)

Man i'm tempted to buy one of the 160's, I don't go to the park anyways..and for 200 bucks whats the harm. hmmmmmmm

Check out this page from their blog:

Blank Gives Back to the Earth

Their boards were field tested and tweaked by a couple pro riders as well (according to their site )


----------



## Bkeller (Nov 3, 2009)

Did some more digging....

The boards are currently manufactured in China  however they are moving production to the US in 2010.

Here is a sidecut of the board materials:

http://www.blanksnowboards.com/images/construction.jpg

Alot of that is mumbo jumbo to me but i'm still a newbie.

This is the Transworld business press release about the company, they talk about the pro riders involved and what they're all about:

Transworld features release on Blank Snowboards | Blank Snowboards


----------



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

Dont buy sh1t from them untill they move production to US, Bkeller. IDC HOW TEMPTED YOU ARE!


----------



## Bkeller (Nov 3, 2009)

ifresh21 said:


> Dont buy sh1t from them untill they move production to US, Bkeller. IDC HOW TEMPTED YOU ARE!


Fineeeee :dunno:


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

ifresh21 said:


> Dont buy sh1t from them untill they move production to US, Bkeller. IDC HOW TEMPTED YOU ARE!


i take it you don't ride K2 or Ride products or even wear clothes


----------



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> i take it you don't ride K2 or Ride products or even wear clothes


Well thats different ok. 

Its good to support the companies who make their snowboards not in china. boots bindings whatever else is made in china tho.

Its nice to get a snowboard made in usa or atleast europe or whatever.

Oh and btw every company(as far as i know i might be wrong) tests their snowboards with team (pro) riders. 

That doesn't make them all good though unfortunately.


----------



## Bkeller (Nov 3, 2009)

What about those materials they use, i'm new to the technical end of snowboarding.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Your better off buying a Lamar or Morrow from a local store for ~$200 so if/when it dealms your second tim out you can return it easily. 
My issue with these guys is that they are trying to pass off crappy imported snowboards as a top quality product... claiming the only difference is that they are "blank".


----------



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

Bkeller said:


> What about those materials they use, i'm new to the technical end of snowboarding.


Its probably gonna be more for all mountain. Seems a little stiff with all the carbon + triax idk. Its could be cheap carbon or something though. Probably just so they can say theres carbon in it. Just average all mountain prolly. 

But at the same time its an extruuded base, not sintered, which isnt as good for all mountain. And is a cheaper base - not high quality.

Its hard to really take much from just that picture. The extruded base and made in china makes me think its cheap. Probably is.

And yea Zee is right. I was wrong their product prly isnt very good.

But hey what we are saying is 100% opinion they might be good snowboards. Youd have to ride it for yourself. Might be great.

If you want it for price ive heard morrow is a solid, cheap snowboard as well.

If morrow is made in china though as well, Id say that its worth trying out the Blank snowboard

If you do, post a review

EDIT::::: I just looked at the picture and there are only like 2 different binding positions wtf. 

8 holes per foot. wtf Not very high quality. 

And they don't have specs like stance setback

Id stay away from these folks. These are walmart boards in disguise



...Probably


----------



## BEC61408 (Jan 28, 2009)

JUNK, stop being cheap


----------



## Bkeller (Nov 3, 2009)

Bummer, seeme like this could be a really lucrative niche market if you made the boards right...anyone a business major?


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

Specs:
https://www.blanksnowboards.com/xcart/home.php


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

ifresh21 said:


> Well thats different ok.
> 
> *Its good to support the companies who make their snowboards not in china.* boots bindings whatever else is made in china tho.
> 
> ...


Why? :dunno:


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

All this foreign talk has sparked my urge to bring up Never Summer...

Never Summer boards are in fact 100% assembled in the states... But I know for a fact that NS boards do not have 100% american made materials inside. And everybody knows how quality NS is.....

Sure we all want to keep things in america and buy american and all that, but to bash them because they're currently producing in china just isn't right.

It's probably a ton cheaper to have the boards made over there and now that they're getting some steam, they're moving operations to america. Gotta start somewhere ya know.

And just because they're cheap makes them a junk company? What about Capita or even the K2 world wide weapon..... Super cheap stuff but you don't hear people calling it junk. Maybe it's a company doing exactly what they say they're doing.

So much hate on a company that nobody has even seemed to have true experience with.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

if it's a quality product at a bargain price, who the fuck are you people to bash

"cheap carbon so they can say it has carbon"

what the fuck is that shit

usa, europe, china it's all the same fucking shit the only difference is the wages of the people getting paid


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I agree.... Don't hate until you know for sure that the gear is bunk.

It's pretty awesome what these guys are doing imo. I could care less what graphic my board has as long as it is a quality product for cheap.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> So much hate on a company that nobody has even seemed to have true experience with.


That is exactly what I was thinking reading through the thread. So much negative on this forum.

new snowboard company = omghatehatehatehate


----------



## return2heaven (Jan 28, 2009)

I think what these guys are trying to do is great. such a simple thing as sending you a tree to plant could possibly change the world for the better! I really hope these guys are legit and im willing to give em a chance...


----------



## Anor (Oct 24, 2009)

Index Html - Signal

Hand made, hand painted recycled materials and good tech. All American goodness (I'm Canadian but I appreciate a great local company). 

Blank might be decent, but I wouldn't support them yet until they move their stuff over here.
I will say the tree business is a marketing ploy and nothing more. A seed is not going to change anything. If they went out and planted one for every board they sold I'd be very impressed. Sending a seed isn't doing much of anything being that millions of seeds fall from trees every fall. They simply don't grow because of the urban surroundings. I appreciate the concept, but think it's too weak to be an actual statement.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Signal looks cool...

There is nothing original about Blank Snowboards, they are simply cheap imported Chinese made snowboards. Not hating, just calling it the way it is.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

triax glass and carbon is expensive no matter how you do it, O-matic made waves when they did it for $350 (with boards made in china), now these guys are doing it for $200. Cheap boards are made with cheap materials (ie. biax glass less inserts). I've never heard of this company before but comparing them to crap with out knowing is not fair. (not crap snowboards those where pretty good)


----------



## tsaokie (Sep 18, 2009)

I like the idea that blank has. I would be willing to give them a shot but thats just me.:laugh:


----------



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

Anor said:


> Index Html - Signal
> 
> Hand made, hand painted recycled materials and good tech. All American goodness (I'm Canadian but I appreciate a great local company).
> 
> ...


Yea thats a hella good point. 

90% chance that that seed wont grow for most of the people who buy the product.


----------



## mtmgiants (Sep 30, 2008)

im definitely considering getting a black 145 as a park board. for 140 bucks i wouldnt feel bad taring the board apart plus the solid black base would allow for quick and easy ptex repairs and waxes. I wish they had at least a video or two of the boards in action.


----------

